

Keybase.io storing secret pgp keys - paulhugel

Is there a thread discussing the ins and outs of transmitting and storing your secret pgp key in keybase.io ?
======
paulhugel
Now I see going to threads-->Search-->keybase

there are a number of articles links to websites detailing his topic.

One three titled: "On Keybase.io and encrypted private key uploading"
[https://blog.filippo.io/on-keybase-dot-io-and-encrypted-
priv...](https://blog.filippo.io/on-keybase-dot-io-and-encrypted-private-key-
sharing/) has a link to the users website where he displays his secret key and
explains why it is safe to store private key online.

If you are aware of a security bug (or have a proposal/implemention of a "zero
day" attack), notifying keyless admins privately is in the interest of all
users. They can then discuss it post-mortem. To reach Admins privately, please
get their public keys here:

[https://keybase.io/max](https://keybase.io/max)
[https://keybase.io/chris](https://keybase.io/chris)

